# Critique - Troy 10 Months



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I normally take stack photos with my better camera, but we were playing fetch and Troy went into the perfect natural stack. Please critique, thank you! 
Also I attached stacks from 15 weeks to now  

15 Weeks


7 months 


8 Months 


10 months (taken today) 




Thank you!! ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, he's a stunner! What a change a few months made.

Are you going to show him?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's a better photo taken today. Yes, the front legs do need to be up a smudge more but so close to being perfect.  

DSC_7826-2 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7774 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_7692 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> WOW, he's a stunner! What a change a few months made.
> 
> Are you going to show him?


I wish! He only has on testicle.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

August 3rd 
IMG_0379 by bella_67, on Flickr

August 29th 
Untitled by bella_67, on Flickr

November 20th 
DSC_7803 (1) by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is really nice to see the progression from gangly leggy pup to a nicely put together adult.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Troy is handsome. From gawky teen to stunner lol! I remember those leggy puppy days. Love his head: )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Troy looks great, he's always looked mature for a puppy!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Troy looks great, he's always looked mature for a puppy!


Thank you! Any Gambit updates?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bella67 said:


> Thank you! Any Gambit updates?


I'll post a few photo's on his old thread so I don't hijack your critique


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a handsome boy! You should keep updating this thread as he continues to mature. Wish I could critique for you other than to say he's gorgeous


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I still can't believe how much he's changed in 2 months. His chest already dropped and his head is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 17, 2016)

i like it


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice show line pup.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hubba, hubba; he is gorgeous!


----------

